# Sociopath INFPs



## Socrates

I thought it was impossible to be a sociopathic INFP (seems like the "F" would take away from sociopathy), but it's highly possible, as I have now known two. :mellow:

I still love you, INFPs, so don't worry: two sociopaths will not take away from overall INFP awesomeness. I STILL LOVE YOU ALL! :blushed:

At least there are enough really cool INFPs to make up for the bad ones. It does seem like healthy INFPs outnumber unheathly INFPs greatly. :wink:


----------



## SyndiCat

Fi seems to be capable of much projection; to a point where any-one of their actions may seem right- in their own mind. and because of that Fi dominants have the potential to do much disturbing.

but, yeah, i love being Fi dominant, because with it i'm always right, if i want to. <3


----------



## scarygirl

You'll have to elaborate on this.
what do you mean by sociopathic?


----------



## Guest

I sometimes find myself thinking disturbing thoughts. Things I would never do in reality because of my upbringing and outlook on life. However, I definitely think it's possible for (anyone) to snap and be "crazy" if all the puzzle pieces fall together.


----------



## Bunker Man

Enough -i- can make anyone sociopathic. People without J just generally don't act on it very much.


----------



## white-knuckle

you can be a feeler and have inner issues. Ted Bundy Im sure he was a feeler. He was a psychology major and apparently very emotionally intelligent, according to his professors. He also used people's emotions against them. Feelers can be great actors. There are others of course.


----------



## nevermore

Yeah. I mean, Hitler was a Feeler. So is Osama Bin Laden. Pretty sure they can be messed up too :wink:.


----------



## Promethea

> *Morality, Compassion and the Sociopath*
> 
> First, sociopaths are driven by unsentimental observation of external realities, no matter how unpleasant. Second, they use the information they acquire through reality-grounding in skilled ways. Third, their distrust of subsuming communities and groups leads them to adopt personal moralities. Whether good or evil, the morality of a sociopath is something he or she takes responsibility for.
> 
> Finally, and most importantly, sociopaths do not seek legitimacy for their private morality from the group, justify it, or apologize for it. They may attempt to evade the consequences of their behavior. In fact their personal morality may legitimize such evasion. Equally, they may, out of realistic and pragmatic assessments, allow themselves to be subject to codified group morality (such as a legal or religious system), that they privately disagree with. So they might accept consequences they feel they do not deserve, because they assess attempts at rebellion to be futile. But in all cases, they reserve for themselves the right to make all moral judgments. Their private morality is not, in their view, a matter for external democratic judgment.
> 
> So yes, this entire edifice I am constructing is a determinedly amoral one. Hitler would count as a sociopath in this sense, but so would Gandhi and Martin Luther King. [&#8230;]
> 
> Sociopaths can be compassionate because their distrust only extends to groups. They are capable of understanding and empathizing with individual pain and acting with compassion. A sociopath who sets out to be compassionate is strongly limited by two factors: the distrust of groups (and therefore skepticism and distrust of large-scale, organized compassion), and the firm grounding in reality. The second factor allows sociopaths to look unsentimentally at all aspects of reality, including the fact that apparently compassionate actions that make you &#8220;feel good&#8221; and assuage guilt today may have unintended consequences that actually create more evil in the long term. This is what makes even good sociopaths often seem callous to even those among the clueless and losers who trust the sociopath&#8217;s intentions. The apparent callousness is actually evidence that hard moral choices are being made.



This is Problemattic ? Log ? Morality, Compassion and the Sociopath


----------

